# logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen



## -Phoenix- (6. März 2010)

*logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen*

Moin

Ich habe seit kurzem eine Logitech harmony 555 welche auch gut mit meinen  Geräten zusammen arbeitet, nur leider nicht als ersatz für meine HTPC fernbedinung . Leider taucht die  Hama MCE Remote Control nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste von Logitech auf gibs es eine Möglichkeit die Tastenbefehle der Fernbedienung manuell meiner Logitech harmony 555 beizubringen ?



mfg. -Phoenix-


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

*AW: logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen*

Ich meine, die kann auch lernen - aber evlt. geht das nur mit der Software, d.h durchsuch mal da die Menüs. Dazu müßte die Harmony dann natürlich auch per USB verbunden sein.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (8. März 2010)

*AW: logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen*

Hi,

ich hab auch die Harmony und sie kann die Befehle lernen.
Schau dich dazu mal im Handbuch um oder schreibe den Support an, der Support wird dir, natürlich mit einiger Wartezeit, die Funktionen für deine Fernbedienung programmieren.
Ich musst das zwar selber noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen, habe das aber aus etlichen Beiträgen so entnommen.

Hast du denn nach den HAMA MCE Kram alles durchsucht, bzw. könntest du nicht versuchen einfach die Funktionen der Hama händisch einzuprogrammieren. 
Die Fernbedienungsfunktionen müsste er ja an sich nicht können, sondern nur die Funktionen des anzusteuernden Gerätes.

Mfg
JMF

Weiterhin findet man unter deinem Link in 5 Sekunden folgenden Beitrag:

http://www.amazon.de/review/R1NW5MBAKIM6UP/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1NW5MBAKIM6UP


----------



## simpel1970 (8. März 2010)

*AW: logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen*

Du willst Windows MCE mit deiner Logitech bedienen, richtig?
Dann füge deiner Logitech das Microsoft MCE Gerät hinzu, dann kannst du den HTPC bzw. MCE bedienen (Gerät: Computer -> MediaCenterPC; Hersteller: Microsoft).


----------



## -Phoenix- (8. März 2010)

*AW: logitech harmony 555, Hama MCE Remote Control hinzufügen*

Vielen dank für euere Antworten,
 ich habe sie jetzt wie von simple1970 geschreiben eingefügt und alle anderen Befehle manuell eingelernt .


mfg. -Phoenix-


----------

